# Kayak cart advice



## stoner51 (Jun 20, 2015)

So for the past 3 years I have used my amazon cheap aluminum cart. It works well at home. But when I go to the gulf about 5 times a year it sux.
So I want a beach worthy cart 
I saw a wheeleez in Pensacola kayak and didn't get it. Well that was stupid. 
So at home I'm trying to decide between the 24 and 30 size and the Boone dox landing gear. I would like to stow it in the front hatch (cuda 12) 10in hatch which is why I'm considering the 24. The landing gear just lifts up and stays on. I really like this idea but generally my yak has more weight in the back .
I guess walking down to the beach and taking the cart back to the truck is an ok option. 
What is everybody using for a beach cart 
Thanks
Steve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

My wife got me a fairly small set of wheely wheels on a little frame. I just use straps to tie it to my yak, running the straps through scupper holes. It works fine, so you dont need huge wheels. I find the straps annoying to set up when I'm tired though and would like something that fit my yak better, maybe with a rigid frame that went through the scuppers. The little wheelz support he weight of the kayak just fine though. I have a 14 ft manta ray. I've heard its easier to push a yak on wheels than pull it, so thats my new plan


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

No question, get the big orange wheel cart if you have a heavy kayak. Maybe even if not so heavy. I have a Hobie Pro Angler 12, and really wore myself out getting to the surf before I got the orange wheels.


----------



## stoner51 (Jun 20, 2015)

I have never seen the orange wheeled carts. 

I broke down and bought the landing gear with the wheeleez. I will post a review when I get them. They are on back order now. Hopefully have them for the may trip. 
The landing gear looks extremely easy to use. And seems well thought out. I'm just a little concerned about the how it affects the plastic of the yak. The only downside I saw was price. But then last week when I was in Pensacola I didn't go fishing twice because I didn't want to drag the kayak. So how expensive is it really


Steve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

thats a great way to look at the real cost, it will get you using your kayak much more, so its worth the proper wheels. Hefting the kayak on top of my car is the number 1 reason I dont go when I otherwise could (number two is wanting to sleep in)


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

It is the Fish-n-Mate one. Bigger wheels than the wheelies I believe. If you are dragging across sand, this really is the one you want.....unless you want the extra work out.

http://www.colgardsports.com/produc...rrier-214583-1.htm?variations=1707808,1831584

They make a scupper version and a cart version. This was just a google search to find the brand/model to show you - I, in no way, say this is the place to buy it at or know anything about that website. Just commenting on the cart. It was NLytle Nick who told me about this one I believe - maybe he can set you up with one?


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

thats what I want, just put it in the scupper holes and go. Not too bad a price considering how expensive the wheels are alone


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have used a few over the years and couldn't find one that didn't have some form of drawback. I even tried building my own and haven't been happy with those either.

A couple months ago I borrowed the C-Tug Sandtrakz cart from a buddy of mine. The cart weighs nothing and breaks down in seconds to be stored inside the yak, which is a plus for offshore launches in particular. It doesn't roll across the sand _quite_ as easy as the larger wheeleez tires but I don't find much difference. The strapping is simple too; the strap is built into the center of the padded frame and the two "hip" pads self adjust to grab the hull of the yak.

I ended up buying one and I have zero complaints about it. Here's a link to it: http://www.austinkayak.com/products/20575/C-Tug-Kayak-Cart-with-Sandtrakz-Wheels.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping:%20ACK%20PLA&scid=scplp20575_17929_1&sc_intid=20575_17929_1&gclid=CMiYta6K8NICFdgYgQodcrII1g


----------



## stoner51 (Jun 20, 2015)

I looked hard at the c tug but read some negatives about the sandtrak wheels in the sand. 
I have yet to read a negative about the wheeleez other than the cost. 
My other complaint was strapping the kayak to the cart. The landing gear solves all those problems. Although it was about $70 more than the wheeleez Cart. But I feel it will serve me well. 
This was not an easy decision to part with 340 for a cart. 
The negative would be it is a one kayak system. I can't use it on my other kayaks. But my wife usually just paddles along beside me in her 10 ft so I think I can just stack it on the cuda and walk it down too 
But spending $500 on a trip to the beach and not using the yak is no better 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

stoner, one thing to consider with all the soft, larger tires is that they are best for sand. They wear quickly on harder surfaces and can be punctured on sharp objects and rocks. I have a set for the harder surfaces and a set for sand. 

That boondoxs one you ordered looks pretty interesting to me because I don't load/unload my gear from the kayak before moving it like some do. Rolling it on it's side to put my scupper cart in can be a pain some days and hard to avoid dumping my gear. But I still need both wheel types and use the hard wheels 90% of the time. Without the sand wheels I won't drag over the beach again - I can promise you I have learned that lesson. I'll find an easy launch some miles away and peddle further before I kill my self dragging in sand again.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

choppinlow said:


> stoner, one thing to consider with all the soft, larger tires is that they are best for sand. They wear quickly on harder surfaces and can be punctured on sharp objects and rocks. I have a set for the harder surfaces and a set for sand.
> 
> That boondoxs one you ordered looks pretty interesting to me because I don't load/unload my gear from the kayak before moving it like some do. Rolling it on it's side to put my scupper cart in can be a pain some days and hard to avoid dumping my gear. But I still need both wheel types and use the hard wheels 90% of the time. Without the sand wheels I won't drag over the beach again - I can promise you I have learned that lesson. I'll find an easy launch some miles away and peddle further before I kill my self dragging in sand again.


A lot of the above reasons are why I went with the C Tug cart as well. It works very well on solid surfaces and I liked the puncture proof tires. Some of the places I launch throughout south florida are hard, rough surfaces like limestone, oyster and such. Balloon tires wouldn't have worked for me.


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

I have 2 beach wheel kayak carts posted on Craigslist. The hobie trax 2 and the big boy wheeleez. Contact me


----------



## Cebral (Mar 19, 2017)

Chris V said:


> I have used a few over the years and couldn't find one that didn't have some form of drawback. I even tried building my own and haven't been happy with those either.
> 
> A couple months ago I borrowed the C-Tug Sandtrakz cart from a buddy of mine. The cart weighs nothing and breaks down in seconds to be stored inside the yak, which is a plus for offshore launches in particular. It doesn't roll across the sand _quite_ as easy as the larger wheeleez tires but I don't find much difference. The strapping is simple too; the strap is built into the center of the padded frame and the two "hip" pads self adjust to grab the hull of the yak.
> 
> I ended up buying one and I have zero complaints about it.


I've been looking at the C-Tug and wondering how the wheels would hold up. Do you think the tread will start to breakdown and start to peel? Do you push or pull your yak? What kind of Kayak do you use them on? Wondering about weight. Thanks


----------

